# Tolerance to noise



## arteezy (Jan 22, 2017)

I have a 4-year old hedgie and at this point she's already blind but very healthy. I'm not sure if she's deaf yet though. 

Anyway I'm just really concerned because my folks decided to transfer her cage somewhere near my little brothers piano and he likes to play a lot. I check in on my hedgie every now and then and she looks like she doesn't mind but I can't say for sure so I put her in my room as much as possible

Problem is -- I'm only at home during the weekends (college) and my folks wont allow her to stay in my room if im not there because they said she might smell (although i dont miind)

What I want to know is -- does the loud sound of the piano bother her and should I do something about it? I myself am really annoyed because all he plays are scales and stuff and it isn't really the soothing type and it's very loud so im concerned that my hedgie isnt enjoying life because of this.

What should I do?


----------



## Floyd (Oct 26, 2016)

you should make your FOLKS smell your hedgie.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Floyd please make sure you are giving helpful replies, the last few posts of yours, like this one, are not very helpful.


I would monitor your hedgie and see if his habits change with the new cage location. As long as he's eating, drinking, pooping and wheeling normally then everything should be ok. Some hedgehogs tolerate noise better than others.


----------



## Floyd (Oct 26, 2016)

nikki said:


> Floyd please make sure you are giving helpful replies, the last few posts of yours, like this one, are not very helpful.
> 
> I would monitor your hedgie and see if his habits change with the new cage location. As long as he's eating, drinking, pooping and wheeling normally then everything should be ok. Some hedgehogs tolerate noise better than others.


and what are you the forum police?   

where is the guidelines of what's considered a useful reply? My point was clear. Convince parents to move hedgie to a quieter room. Isn't that the perfect solution? They are hating on that hedgehog for no reason making him listen to the brother's pathetic piano playing, oh and also the reply of yours can apply to like 95% of questions on here  If that poor hedgie has a hard time sleeping during the day he's still gonna eat and wheel during the night since hedgehogs aren't up and running ALL night. I know I wouldn't appreciate someone playing piano next to me as I slept.

The question is not possible to answer in the first place. We don't know how loud the piano is to the hedgehog's ears and how close the cage is to the piano. And the parents saying the hedgie smells? That's a really easy arguement to win hedgehogs don't stink up rooms that's a fact. Unless you don't ever clean their cages.

To the OP,
Hedhogs have sensitive ears so it probably bothers him unless he just really got used to it. You have to see if he's bothered by the noise yourself. We are not your hedgehog, we can't tell you.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No I'm not the forum police by I am a Moderator here and there are rules in place to make sure people are giving USEFUL replies in their post. Please drop the attitude. Please take a moment to read the forum rules.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/25-introductions/announcements.html


----------



## Floyd (Oct 26, 2016)

I know I hated living under pianists. For 12 years they would play and play and play, and I never really got so used to it that I filtered out the piano playing. It was always there in my head, and it was some beautiful music, but still was annoying.

Well if my reply wasn't up to par, all I can say is you ask stupid questions you get stupid answers. He/she said themselves that the piano noise bothers even them, so by logic if hedgehog's ears are more sensitive they would interpret the noises as being even louder. Unless they can talk to their hedgehog and ask him if he's bothered by the noise, probably better to just move him into another room, don't you think?

Well in my defense there is a rule that says to be yourself ;D That I did.

btw do you get paid to be a moderator?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No we don't get paid to be moderators.


----------

